# Is China destroying Africa (not really a question)



## Lincoln1976

No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:


----------



## KissMy

China learned from England


----------



## Lincoln1976

KissMy said:


> China learned from England


Ah...nope,not really.

First of all,if you're referring to the British empire,than you should call it as such...British...England is only a part (even though a very importand one) of Great Britain.
Secondly: the British Empire as a matter of "pride by landmass" and most of it was actually run at a monetary loss (India and parts of Africa were the main cash cows).

If you want to compare it to anything,you might want to draw parallels to the US...but ther is a very importand hitch: the US have always had a mutual benefit in mind with their partners around the world...China does not.

If you want to compare China to anything,I'd suggest 19 century Belgian Congo or the EU and their dealings in Africa,which is just as savage


----------



## 52ndStreet

China's ultimate goal is to one day in the not to distant future, invade and take over the African Continent.
And then invade and take over the entire Earth.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

China has been doing this for at least a decade without no one noticing...


----------



## 52ndStreet

Included in the Chinese communist manifesto, is a paragraph where they state Total world domination and take over as a future goal of the Chinese Communists party. Africa has been targeted by the Chinese communists as an area of oppertunity.


----------



## Lincoln1976

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> China has been doing this for at least a decade without no one noticing...


Exactly! and why? leftists belief their friends in Beijing are their friends...cause socialists work together,right? I was shocked,years ago when Obummer was in office and the left here (which is basically the absolute majority mind you) was howling that "The USA is the super power of the 20 century while China is the 21 century one"...I shit you not!

These fucking hacks WELCOMED the idea of China tacking over! of course the main stream leftist media doesn't report on this...shall no one think that China is NOT the savior of our world...I begin to think,that shooting squads for traitor should be brought back


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> Included in the Chinese communist manifesto, is a paragraph where they state Total world domination and take over as a future goal of the Chinese Communists party. Africa has been targeted by the Chinese communists as an area of oppertunity [sic].




Link?


----------



## Tehon

Lincoln1976 said:


> No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:


Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?

If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.


----------



## 22lcidw

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the Chinese communist manifesto, is a paragraph where they state Total world domination and take over as a future goal of the Chinese Communists party. Africa has been targeted by the Chinese communists as an area of oppertunity [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

The Chinese are spreading their sphere of influence as they want to be top dog.


----------



## Lincoln1976

Tehon said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?
> 
> If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.
Click to expand...

One is linked to the other.
Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.

Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?

China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India

The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).

They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....

THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...

The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....


----------



## Unkotare

22lcidw said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the Chinese communist manifesto, is a paragraph where they state Total world domination and take over as a future goal of the Chinese Communists party. Africa has been targeted by the Chinese communists as an area of oppertunity [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese are spreading their sphere of influence as they want to be top dog.
Click to expand...


That's not a link.


----------



## Tehon

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?
> 
> If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is linked to the other.
> Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.
> 
> Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?
> 
> China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
> NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India
> 
> The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).
> 
> They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....
> 
> THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...
> 
> The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....
Click to expand...

They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.

The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.


----------



## Lincoln1976

Tehon said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?
> 
> If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is linked to the other.
> Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.
> 
> Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?
> 
> China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
> NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India
> 
> The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).
> 
> They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....
> 
> THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...
> 
> The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.
> 
> The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.
Click to expand...

than tell me. comrade, why is the left so fucking silent about it? btw: there is so much to attack on the left,it's like shooting fish in a barrel....no need to go to extra lenght about it.

So? why is the left so solidly in bed with communist China?


----------



## Tehon

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?
> 
> If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is linked to the other.
> Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.
> 
> Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?
> 
> China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
> NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India
> 
> The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).
> 
> They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....
> 
> THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...
> 
> The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.
> 
> The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> than tell me. comrade, why is the left so fucking silent about it? btw: there is so much to attack on the left,it's like shooting fish in a barrel....no need to go to extra lenght about it.
> 
> So? why is the left so solidly in bed with communist China?
Click to expand...

 Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation.

The only way I could see it being a real topic of interest is if there was a way to berate the rival ideology. Just like you are attempting.


----------



## Lincoln1976

Tehon said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,it's not really a question,yet very few people know about this and that is sad.China ain't the poor little guy who get's bullied by the bad capitalists...it's an exploiter of it's own people and nations around the world...funny how the left just licks China's boots while completely ignoring all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?
> 
> If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is linked to the other.
> Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.
> 
> Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?
> 
> China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
> NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India
> 
> The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).
> 
> They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....
> 
> THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...
> 
> The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.
> 
> The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> than tell me. comrade, why is the left so fucking silent about it? btw: there is so much to attack on the left,it's like shooting fish in a barrel....no need to go to extra lenght about it.
> 
> So? why is the left so solidly in bed with communist China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation.
> 
> The only way I could see it being a real topic of interest is if there was a way to berate the rival ideology. Just like you are attempting.
Click to expand...

"Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation."
where do you live,boy? you need a reality check? no problem..come over here, to Europe and I will gladly show you, what socialist exploitation looks like.
You're a spoiled brat in a way, who obviously had never to endure real hardship.

Capitalism is a very good system...it need regulations though and that's where the problems lie...but that isn't a problem with capitalism per se but a problem with democracy...you last "president" was a very good example of what is wrong with American democracy (and the idiot before that as well btw)...

So,you don't want exploitation,huh? how about tarriffs, so that American workers aren't pitted against Chinese slave labor?

that'll make sense!

I'll tell you, how Europe works: a lot of people here are now at a level,where they need government hand outs (and that's exactly what they are) in order to survive...wages are not just crap,they have been driven down intentionally via government agenda (agenda 2010 in Germany for instance)...there are jobs...plenty of jobs to be precise,yet they don't pay wages you can live off..ever lived of €6.85/hr?

a fully skilled and trained mechanic in Germany can expect to earn ~€10 to 12/hr...wow! while cost of living is so high (another leftist agenda point) that with two such wages the couple might stay afloat...but don't have kids!

you people really know nothing...and that is very sad,cause it is right there, in front of you!


----------



## Tehon

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread to expose China's capitalist exploitation of Africa or is it just another angle to attack "leftists" from?
> 
> If it's the former then yes, I agree, we must end capital exploitation and save the people of Africa... and the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> One is linked to the other.
> Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.
> 
> Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?
> 
> China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
> NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India
> 
> The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).
> 
> They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....
> 
> THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...
> 
> The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.
> 
> The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> than tell me. comrade, why is the left so fucking silent about it? btw: there is so much to attack on the left,it's like shooting fish in a barrel....no need to go to extra lenght about it.
> 
> So? why is the left so solidly in bed with communist China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation.
> 
> The only way I could see it being a real topic of interest is if there was a way to berate the rival ideology. Just like you are attempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation."
> where do you live,boy? you need a reality check? no problem..come over here, to Europe and I will gladly show you, what socialist exploitation looks like.
> You're a spoiled brat in a way, who obviously had never to endure real hardship.
> 
> Capitalism is a very good system...it need regulations though and that's where the problems lie...but that isn't a problem with capitalism per se but a problem with democracy...you last "president" was a very good example of what is wrong with American democracy (and the idiot before that as well btw)...
> 
> So,you don't want exploitation,huh? how about tarriffs, so that American workers aren't pitted against Chinese slave labor?
> 
> that'll make sense!
> 
> I'll tell you, how Europe works: a lot of people here are now at a level,where they need government hand outs (and that's exactly what they are) in order to survive...wages are not just crap,they have been driven down intentionally via government agenda (agenda 2010 in Germany for instance)...there are jobs...plenty of jobs to be precise,yet they don't pay wages you can live off..ever lived of €6.85/hr?
> 
> a fully skilled and trained mechanic in Germany can expect to earn ~€10 to 12/hr...wow! while cost of living is so high (another leftist agenda point) that with two such wages the couple might stay afloat...but don't have kids!
> 
> you people really know nothing...and that is very sad,cause it is right there, in front of you!
Click to expand...

So Europe is just like America. People struggling to survive. 

Welcome to late stage capitalism, friend.

The ruling class is waging war on you. Maybe it's time you started to realize it.


----------



## Lincoln1976

Tehon said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is linked to the other.
> Sorry dude,if you consider yourself a leftist,than you are part of the problem.
> 
> Let me explain: the left tell us,that we have to shoot our economy in the foot,that we have to increase prices for energy to levels,where it is a luxury occasion to have the heat turned on or the lights burning,while telling us that "catastrophic man made climate change" is happening right now....my ass...they ignore that CO2 is NOT a bad gas (they've been telling us for decades) and ignore tha fact,that earth is getting greener...cause CO2 is plant food...who would have thought,eh?
> 
> China and India are greening at far higher rate than the rest...cause MOST of earth's pollution is created there
> NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks To China, India
> 
> The left is telling us,that we can't drive Diesel cars,yet the world's six largest ships produce as much emissions as all the worlds cars combined...not surprising,these huge behemoths burn used engine oil!no filters and the technology for it was developed in the 1920s by GM (Detroit Diesel pump injectors).
> 
> They are however OK with Chinese imports at 1.5% import duty into Europe....no mention of all the ships,necessary to transport the shit,build in China...the ship building boom in SOUTH KOREA over the past 30 years,which has destroyed ship building in places like Scotland (most ships where at one time manufactured in Glasgow..now it's a dump but that's OK...they just pay out social benefits to half the population...Scotland runs a 10% budget deficit btw..picked up by the Barnet formula which passes the cost on to the rest of the UK)....
> 
> THIS is what leftist policy and agenda look like..Africa is just another cock in their disgusting plans...so,the EU ships slaughter scraps to Africa which are cheaper than producing food there,wrecking the little bit of jobs and manufacturing there....same with clothing btw...
> 
> The left,got to love them..right before you court martial them and put them up against a wall....
> 
> 
> 
> They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.
> 
> The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> than tell me. comrade, why is the left so fucking silent about it? btw: there is so much to attack on the left,it's like shooting fish in a barrel....no need to go to extra lenght about it.
> 
> So? why is the left so solidly in bed with communist China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation.
> 
> The only way I could see it being a real topic of interest is if there was a way to berate the rival ideology. Just like you are attempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation."
> where do you live,boy? you need a reality check? no problem..come over here, to Europe and I will gladly show you, what socialist exploitation looks like.
> You're a spoiled brat in a way, who obviously had never to endure real hardship.
> 
> Capitalism is a very good system...it need regulations though and that's where the problems lie...but that isn't a problem with capitalism per se but a problem with democracy...you last "president" was a very good example of what is wrong with American democracy (and the idiot before that as well btw)...
> 
> So,you don't want exploitation,huh? how about tarriffs, so that American workers aren't pitted against Chinese slave labor?
> 
> that'll make sense!
> 
> I'll tell you, how Europe works: a lot of people here are now at a level,where they need government hand outs (and that's exactly what they are) in order to survive...wages are not just crap,they have been driven down intentionally via government agenda (agenda 2010 in Germany for instance)...there are jobs...plenty of jobs to be precise,yet they don't pay wages you can live off..ever lived of €6.85/hr?
> 
> a fully skilled and trained mechanic in Germany can expect to earn ~€10 to 12/hr...wow! while cost of living is so high (another leftist agenda point) that with two such wages the couple might stay afloat...but don't have kids!
> 
> you people really know nothing...and that is very sad,cause it is right there, in front of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Europe is just like America. People struggling to survive.
> 
> Welcome to late stage capitalism, friend.
> 
> The ruling class is waging war on you. Maybe it's time you started to realize it.
Click to expand...


Oh fuck,you have no idea,do you? I've lived in Saskatchewan for 6 years...I bought two houses in my time there,had all the necessary toys and generally a good live....six fucking years! and I didn't work in the oil field and never made the big bucks....here? ha! here you can be happy to make enough to keep the belly full

so,don't sell me that "so it there just as it is here"...NO! Americans are very well off! Canadians are very well off...sure,they have to work but while my labor here is worthless,it's worth a lot in America...simple as...Americans are unhappy when they can't afford the new snowmobil or quad or latest xbox or what...Brits are happy if they have enough money to get their car through MOT which has to be done every fucking year and which cost you a fortune if you don't have the means to fix your car yourself....THAT is how socialism works...creating work by degree!

disgusting


----------



## Tehon

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not linked. You are just looking for another angle to attack "leftists" from. A rather obtuse one.
> 
> The problem that Africa is having with China is an age old problem for Africa. Capitalist exploitation. That has nothing to do with leftism.
> 
> 
> 
> than tell me. comrade, why is the left so fucking silent about it? btw: there is so much to attack on the left,it's like shooting fish in a barrel....no need to go to extra lenght about it.
> 
> So? why is the left so solidly in bed with communist China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation.
> 
> The only way I could see it being a real topic of interest is if there was a way to berate the rival ideology. Just like you are attempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Americans have been conditioned to ignore capitalist exploitation."
> where do you live,boy? you need a reality check? no problem..come over here, to Europe and I will gladly show you, what socialist exploitation looks like.
> You're a spoiled brat in a way, who obviously had never to endure real hardship.
> 
> Capitalism is a very good system...it need regulations though and that's where the problems lie...but that isn't a problem with capitalism per se but a problem with democracy...you last "president" was a very good example of what is wrong with American democracy (and the idiot before that as well btw)...
> 
> So,you don't want exploitation,huh? how about tarriffs, so that American workers aren't pitted against Chinese slave labor?
> 
> that'll make sense!
> 
> I'll tell you, how Europe works: a lot of people here are now at a level,where they need government hand outs (and that's exactly what they are) in order to survive...wages are not just crap,they have been driven down intentionally via government agenda (agenda 2010 in Germany for instance)...there are jobs...plenty of jobs to be precise,yet they don't pay wages you can live off..ever lived of €6.85/hr?
> 
> a fully skilled and trained mechanic in Germany can expect to earn ~€10 to 12/hr...wow! while cost of living is so high (another leftist agenda point) that with two such wages the couple might stay afloat...but don't have kids!
> 
> you people really know nothing...and that is very sad,cause it is right there, in front of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Europe is just like America. People struggling to survive.
> 
> Welcome to late stage capitalism, friend.
> 
> The ruling class is waging war on you. Maybe it's time you started to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fuck,you have no idea,do you? I've lived in Saskatchewan for 6 years...I bought two houses in my time there,had all the necessary toys and generally a good live....six fucking years! and I didn't work in the oil field and never made the big bucks....here? ha! here you can be happy to make enough to keep the belly full
> 
> so,don't sell me that "so it there just as it is here"...NO! Americans are very well off! Canadians are very well off...sure,they have to work but while my labor here is worthless,it's worth a lot in America...simple as...Americans are unhappy when they can't afford the new snowmobil or quad or latest xbox or what...Brits are happy if they have enough money to get their car through MOT which has to be done every fucking year and which cost you a fortune if you don't have the means to fix your car yourself....THAT is how socialism works...creating work by degree!
> 
> disgusting
Click to expand...

Sounds dreadful. Can't imagine why you would want to live there.

It isn't related to socialism though.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Look dude I am gonna cut this shit to the quick.

******* are stupid. The Chinese are not, and have injected billions of dollars into African infrastructure.They have constructed dams, built thousands of kilometers in rail...buildings...power grid etc. 
Are they doing it out of the kindness of their hearts? No. They want/need resources. The same as the Europeans before them. Africa is full of two things...stupid *******, and resources. Unfortunately for the Chinese they have to deal with one to get at the other. 
You see if the Africans weren't 70 IQ (that's being kind) apes they would have built on, and improved the existing infrastructure that was created by the long departed European colonialists...but they are Africans and Wakanda is a fucking myth.






You like bush meat?


Top 10: Africa Infrastructure Projects in 2018


----------



## 52ndStreet

22lcidw said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the Chinese communist manifesto, is a paragraph where they state Total world domination and take over as a future goal of the Chinese Communists party. Africa has been targeted by the Chinese communists as an area of oppertunity [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese are spreading their sphere of influence as they want to be top dog.
Click to expand...


Its in the Chinese Communist manifesto for the 21st century. They know they have the potential to be the top dog nation. They want total world domination.!! Africa is one of the continental targets.!!


----------



## EduardBernstein

Nope. Capitalism is destroying Africa.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the Chinese communist manifesto, is a paragraph where they state Total world domination and take over as a future goal of the Chinese Communists party. Africa has been targeted by the Chinese communists as an area of oppertunity [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese are spreading their sphere of influence as they want to be top dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its in the Chinese Communist manifesto for the 21st century. They know they have the potential to be the top dog nation. They want total world domination.!! Africa is one of the continental targets.!!
Click to expand...




Link?


----------



## Agit8r

I guess this is how some people deal with the knowledge that China is invested in other parts of the world than just here (and therefore are not that dependent on our good graces).


----------



## Unkotare

If China doesn’t tread lightly, economic imperialism in Africa will come back to bite them in the ass. They’ve come to the game a bit late.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

*I was reading on a board in Nigeria that China is buying up much of the area, and cutting  out the poor people.   Also read many American  Blacks are moving there and retiring.   So it must be pretty good and their National Language is English.*


----------

